# Wow 6500 yds of concrete



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Friend of mine started on a feedlot expantion.6500 yds concrete.All cement pens with wind breaks and cement walls.
There has been a lot of cattle expantion in the area last few yrs.Monoslope barns,confinement barns,etcI don't know where tey are going to find all the feeder cattle??


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

I sure hope concrete is cheaper in Mn. than Fl. By my figuring thats $650k in concrete. With most feeders loosing money at todays prices he most know something no one else does.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

70$ yd (last time couple yrs ago) here just for the mud X 6500 yds = $455,000 ground work,sand, steel, forms and labor = BIG MONEY. Maybe thats why i am still a small fry? Martin


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Well, in south Georgia ready mix is at 100 a yd but I am sure that you can buy it ALOT better at that staggering quantity!


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

New ad in Mn paper Drivers wanted!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Last yr I pd 82 per yd on 135 yds.They quoted it $79 a yd,then I get the bill $3yd fuel surcharge.Which is BS.I'm 8 miles from the plant.$3 yd = $30 per load.That would buy 8 gallons of fuel so I was paying for all there fuel and then some.

Fuel Surcharges are a ripoff!!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> Well, in south Georgia ready mix is at 100 a yd but I am sure that you can buy it ALOT better at that staggering quantity!


I'm sure there is a volume discount, I also know if I have a friend who's a cement contractor call in the order when we need a truck load, it's at least 10 bucks a yard cheaper.


----------

